# High CPU usage when laptop starts



## omega44-xt (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a Lenovo Y500 laptop with a 120GB Crucial mSATA SSD in which the OS is installed(cloned the earlier C drive).

Nowadays, when my laptop starts, its CPU usage skyrockets to 90%(even upto 100%) for about 4-5 minutes, then it settles down. This is when power is connected. When its running on batteries, max CPU frequency is 1.17 GHz, so it tskes more time to settle down. 

During these 5 minutes everything else runs fine, except for games n other CPU intensive tasks. So how can i solve this problem without reinstalling the whole OS ??

Screenshot:



*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11061203_1125643874119790_2406456004673571051_n.jpg?oh=0b292fb3008f2f7f43f76cb5e56dd159&oe=55E6316E&__gda__=1441012286_6fa94f0a8a311e687e2bc69cb85c6e86


----------



## Minion (Mar 19, 2015)

Which antivirus do you use?

Remove softwares you don't use will help in this situation.also you can disable unneeded startups to speed up boot time.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 19, 2015)

Boot time is around 10-15s (till my desktop)...... I don't think Bitdefender is to be blamed.

You can see in the pic which processes takes up more usage, some of them are:
- Service Host Network service (4)
- WMI Provider Host
- System


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Boot time is around 10-15s (till my desktop)...... I don't think Bitdefender is to be blamed.
> 
> You can see in the pic which processes takes up more usage, some of them are:
> - Service Host Network service (4)
> ...


If you are using Win 8
Press ctrl+shift+esc 
go to startup see which apps are high impact on boottime.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 4, 2015)

ax3 said:


> might b memory problem ... try adding more of it ...



RAM, seriously ??
Do check the screenshot attached

My laptop has 8GB RAM

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> If you are using Win 8
> Press ctrl+shift+esc
> go to startup see which apps are high impact on boottime.



Its something else
High startup impact apps were present since the day I purchased my laptop

When I researched it in Internet, many others had the same problem, but the solution which worked for most of them didn't work for me


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2015)

Can you post a screenshot of task manager with process and startup tab?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

I was using bitdefender earlier and it was taking a big toll on the performance even after boot. So I replaced it with 360 and my laptop is booting up in 6 to 7 secs which was 15 sec earlier.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 5, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> View attachment 15298





Minion said:


> Can you post a screenshot of task manager with process and startup tab?



There it is

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> I have a Lenovo Y500 laptop with a 120GB Crucial mSATA SSD in which the OS is installed(cloned the earlier C drive).
> 
> Nowadays, when my laptop starts, its CPU usage skyrockets to 90%(even upto 100%) for about 4-5 minutes, then it settles down. This is when power is connected. When its running on batteries, max CPU frequency is 1.17 GHz, so it tskes more time to settle down.
> 
> ...





$hadow said:


> I was using bitdefender earlier and it was taking a big toll on the performance even after boot. So I replaced it with 360 and my laptop is booting up in 6 to 7 secs which was 15 sec earlier.



I'm using Bitdefender for past 3 years..... Personally I don't think it impacts performance much


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> There it is



Can't see anything.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 5, 2015)

Check the quotes.......... Also i have posted it in my first post


----------



## Minion (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope I can't see but this thing happens frequently with digit forum. You can use a  image sharing site and post here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> RAM, seriously ??
> Do check the screenshot attached
> 
> My laptop has 8GB RAM
> ...



Where are the screen shots? Do post them via any image sharing site...


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

But still there is no harm in giving a new AV a shot.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Where are the screen shots? Do post them via any image sharing site...





$hadow said:


> But still there is no harm in giving a new AV a shot.



*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11061203_1125643874119790_2406456004673571051_n.jpg?oh=0b292fb3008f2f7f43f76cb5e56dd159&oe=55E6316E&__gda__=1441012286_6fa94f0a8a311e687e2bc69cb85c6e86


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

Can you post a screenshot of the startup tab in ccleaner?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like a malware problem which executes a lot of scripts on startup.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Looks like a malware problem which executes a lot of scripts on startup.



i also think so..... 
Somehow now I can't refresh the windows either, waiting for win 10 to do a clean install

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the startup tab in ccleaner?



Here it is

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xta1/t31.0-8/p600x600/11203526_1142013782482799_2837014946317762533_o.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

Nothings seems wrong going by that screenshot. Only those are enabled in the screen shot or there are more after scrolling down?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nothings seems wrong going by that screenshot. Only those are enabled in the screen shot or there are more after scrolling down?



Only which you see are enabled....... I checked these long time ago

- - - Updated - - -

Guys..... Problem solved


----------



## vito scalleta (May 3, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Only which you see are enabled....... I checked these long time ago
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys..... Problem solved



so what was causing the problem ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 3, 2015)

OpenVPN created too many network adapters, which was the root of the problem..... I guess windows simply was checking each one for internet connectivity, some even showed active net connection.... So maybe windows became confused n started going though it more thoroughly 

Anyways after deleting openvpn n uninstalling drivers of all adapters(which took a long time), my laptop's CPU is at ease now


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> OpenVPN created too many network adapters, which was the root of the problem..... I guess windows simply was checking each one for internet connectivity, some even showed active net connection.... So maybe windows became confused n started going though it more thoroughly
> 
> Anyways after deleting openvpn n uninstalling drivers of all adapters(which took a long time), my laptop's CPU is at ease now



Woa that was a deep digging problem.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Woa that was a deep digging problem.



Finally no more problems n laptop is as snappy as it can be


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Finally no more problems n laptop is as snappy as it can be



One more question how many service host are you seeing after this change in your task manager?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> One more question how many service host are you seeing after this change in your task manager?



Didn't get it...care to elaborate pls


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Didn't get it...care to elaborate pls



Under windows process tab in task manager how many service host tabs are showing.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Under windows process tab in task manager how many service host tabs are showing.



If you are asking about tab shown under performance tab, earlier there were many tabs for ethernet..... Now there are as many tabs as required


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> If you are asking about tab shown under performance tab, earlier there were many tabs for ethernet..... Now there are as many tabs as required



Oh ok. Looks like your system is back to being perfectly normal.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------

